# my donkey & POST PICS OF YOUR DONKS!



## lovemydonk (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi ive just joined the forum, my name is Lotty and i have a 7 year old stallion donkey whose name is Friedolin (Freddy). He was used as a stud until august this year when i purchased him, he is a tradional donkey (grey colour & full black cross) he is such a well behaved and sweet donkey, he is nothing like people sometimes say stallions can be (hormonal and unpredictable) he has some bad days but i think most donkeys do. 
I love him so much and i hope he will be in my life a long time into the future, he is my first donkey/equine but i was working with donkeys for a few month before i purchased him to gain experience.
So here Friedolin 
This is the day after we brought him home/ short fur.





This is him recently, now getting his furry winter coat!














PLEASE POST PICS OF YOUR DONKEYS (MINI, STANDARD OR MAMMOTH) I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THEM!!!


----------



## vealecreek (Nov 21, 2010)

You have a Jack, not a stallion.  If he's the only one you have, he really needs a friend and if you're not planning on breeding him, gelding would be good before you bring in another.  There's a saying,  "An only donkey is a lonely donkey".  I have mammoths and minis.  Too many to post pics of but you can look at them on my website.   Hope you enjoy him.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful....!!!!!!


----------



## tiffanyh (Nov 21, 2010)

(PS. This is the day he came home from an auction in sore state, so please ignore the condition of his feet and coat, he looks much "shinier" now.  )






Here is our Mini....Douglass Donkass. He is a single also, but lives with 5 goats.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 21, 2010)

does a half-donkey count?





(my mini mule, Betsy!)


----------



## lovemydonk (Nov 22, 2010)

Awh they're lovly 

'vealecreek'- Yes i know about donkeys being herd animals and needing company and i am planning of getting him a friend soon (next year) but as he is such a well behaved jack and is still young im thinking about getting him a girlfriend  .  He is fine on his own at the moment and always has plenty to do and lots of attention, if i ever saw that he was lonely or was unhappy i would do something about it strait away but he is fine as it stands at the moment so will look into getting him a mate soon.


----------

